# German Motorways/ Autobahns



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Can someone clarify a point for me.

We have just been on a weeks coach tour to Austria.

In France when the coach went through the toll gates a gizmo on the windscreen registered with the toll barrier and allowed the coach to go through. I asked the driver how it worked. He explained that the company pre-paid in the UK and each toll is deducted as it is used, but in Germany we never saw a toll barrier. I asked the driver and he said the German government billed the company by the registration plate...is this true and how do we go on in the MH using German roadways which are tolled ?

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

You do not pay to use German Autobahns, they are toll free.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We have never paid in Germany, I think the autobahns are free. Somebody may know better but we have used them the last 2 years and not paid a penny (or cent)


----------



## ICECREAMVAN (Sep 29, 2012)

I live there and have never come across a toll road!


----------



## mm1 (May 31, 2008)

Germany uses a system run by a company called "Toll Collect GmbH" The cameras are white and mounted on white gantries
across all lanes of the Autobahn. Cameras are recognisable by their blue lenses.
Tolls are only applicable to HGV commercial vehicles.

Mark


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

HGV over 12 tons.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Zozzer said:


> HGV over 12 tons.


Tolls are for commercial vehicles over 12T in Germany

Coach companies are charged per Km unless they are carrying people /children in full time education.

Tolls in Austria are for any autobahn use over 3.5 T and the Go-box can be pre-paid


----------

